# Brazilian/British citizen - Can I get Spanish citizenship after 2 years?



## cmodena95 (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm a dual citizen of Brazil and the UK and live in Spain with a 5-year TIE, which I applied for pre-Brexit via my UK passport (as if I'd sought residency here via my Brazilian passport, I would've needed a job offer etc etc)

My question is, would I be able to apply for a Spanish citizenship after 2 years as is the case with Iberoamerican citizens due to the fact that I am a Brazilian citizen? Or would the fact that my TIE was applied for with my UK passport?

I know this is quite a specific situation but if anyone has any information or experience I'd appreciate it hugely! Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cmodena95 said:


> I'm a dual citizen of Brazil and the UK and live in Spain with a 5-year TIE, which I applied for pre-Brexit via my UK passport (as if I'd sought residency here via my Brazilian passport, I would've needed a job offer etc etc)
> 
> My question is, would I be able to apply for a Spanish citizenship after 2 years as is the case with Iberoamerican citizens due to the fact that I am a Brazilian citizen? Or would the fact that my TIE was applied for with my UK passport?
> 
> I know this is quite a specific situation but if anyone has any information or experience I'd appreciate it hugely! Thanks!


Hmmm

You really need expert advice here, & I would suggest that you approach the extranjería directly. 

Since you entered Spain & are registered in Spain as a British citizen, I suspect that will muddy the waters.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

xabiaxica said:


> Since you entered Spain & are registered in Spain as a British citizen, I suspect that will muddy the waters.


If you acquired residency and a TIE as a UK citizen it's hard to imagine any way to change horses now.

Your TIE will have been issued under the terms of the WA in regard to which your dual nationality is totally irrelevant.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

As you are also a Brazilian citizen, you should be able to apply for naturalisation after 2 years in Spain. While you can retain your Brazilian nationality, I am not sure about your British citizenship. Also you are still subject to normal requirements for naturalisation, including tests on Spanish language and Spanish history/nationhood.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

When I applied for Nationality, some time ago, I applied at the local court house, to instigate the procedure, I had to have been registered as resident for 10 years


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> When I applied for Nationality, some time ago, I applied at the local court house, to instigate the procedure, I had to have been registered as resident for 10 years


Hi Hepa! But for citizens of Latin American countries it's two years not ten. Legacy of the Empire ...


----------

